# New Lathe, New (used) Mill



## psient (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi:

Although I've been reading the forums for some time this is my first posting.

I am in Southern California, am a college professor, and new to machining.

Last week I ordered a PM 1236 / DRO from Matt. He couldn't help me on the price of a mill though.

Today I purchased a Bridgeport Series 1 2HP Mill (circa 1985) for a little under 1600$US. It has the original power feed on the table. It's in good condition and runs without any problems.

It is 3 phase so I also picked up a 5 HP RPC.

As the 1236 won't even be in the warehouse until after the 15th, I have some time to mess with the mill.

Anyone have a Bridgeport? Does anyone know where I can find the manual for a 1985 2HP series 1? The Pub designation from Bridgeport is M105 K.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Doh!Nut (Nov 10, 2009)

There is some info on Bridgeport in general here
maybe of some use.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 10, 2009)

:welcome:

Click on the link below. Manual M450, 4.24MB & 134 pages, so you'll have some good reading ahead. This version was published 06/2003 but should cover all later Bpt Series 1 machines. If you have a specific question, the people at Hardinge are very helpful on the phone.

http://www.hardingeus.com/usr/pdf/Knee%20Mills/FullManual.pdf


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 10, 2009)

If that one is "too new", try these:

M105H (26.4Mb)
http://www.bbssystem.com/manuals/M105H_Series1.pdf

Installation Manual, all models, pub 1979 (8.64 Mb):
http://www.bbssystem.com/manuals/bridgeport-manual.pdf


----------



## psient (Nov 10, 2009)

Doh!Nut said:


> There is some info on Bridgeport in general here
> maybe of some use.



I figured some members would be aware.

What I've been reviewing is the drama associated with Precision Matthews and their lathes. This forum is pretty up on these!

Thanks for the support.

Jon


----------



## psient (Nov 10, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Click on the link below. Manual M450, 4.24MB & 134 pages, so you'll have some good reading ahead. This version was published 06/2003 but should cover all later Bpt Series 1 machines. If you have a specific question, the people at Hardinge are very helpful on the phone.
> 
> http://www.hardingeus.com/usr/pdf/Knee Mills/FullManual.pdf



Great thanks very much!

Jon


----------



## psient (Nov 10, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> If that one is "too new", try these:
> 
> M105H (26.4Mb)
> http://www.bbssystem.com/manuals/M105H_Series1.pdf
> ...



thanks again. I noticed the the 'H' publication is pretty ubiquitous across searches. The K (specific to the model I have is impossible to find outside of the source I mentioned).

Jon


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 11, 2009)

psient said:


> What I've been reviewing is the drama associated with Precision Matthews and their lathes. This forum is pretty up on these!
> 
> Jon


 
Hi Jon,

Why do you call it a drama? Just curious since I'm waiting on mine.

Mike


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 11, 2009)

> I noticed the the 'H' publication is pretty ubiquitous across searches. The K (specific to the model I have is impossible to find outside of the source I mentioned).



I just phoned Hardinge & they are unaware of a publication M450K. They asked me where you found that number.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 11, 2009)

psient said:


> Hi:
> 
> Although I've been reading the forums for some time this is my first posting.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the new equipment. As you probably noted myself and others have lathes from PM, so feel free to ask questions - we will do our best to help you out.

And by the way, "try" to ignore suggestions from Barry. His advice almost always causes a reduction in your bank/Paypal account   

Will


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 11, 2009)

> His advice almost always causes a reduction in your bank/Paypal account


Hey, I get a commission every time one of you places an order


----------

